# Rick Rickert



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey guys, any news about Rickert? Where is he playing? How is he doing overseas?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

He is playing in Slovenia with the Krka Novo Mesto. He is averaging 10.7 ppg and 6.7 rpg in 23 mpg.

Not bad, but I thought he would be much better

On wednesday in the Euroleague, he scored 10 points and grabbed 4 rebound in 21 minutes, but he commited 5 fouls (he fouled out) and had 6 TO


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks Chef


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Actually Rickert has repertuar of two or three center moves is too soft for playing pf, too slow to play sf , actually he hasnt showed one sign yet why he was picked at draft...
hes gonna get fired in about a week or two imo, same as Jason Gardner... they prooved to be a BIG bust for Krka... Actually Antonijevic is now first pg infront of Gardner...
Rickert dissappointed me....


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Both Rickert & Gardner are gone.

Matt


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> Both Rickert & Gardner are gone.
> 
> Matt


Really, any link?


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Okay, I could have *sworn* that Rickert's name was not on the roster last week. Here is a link to the Eurobasket.Net site that has the KRKA roster. According to that site, Gardner is gone. Seriously, I thought I read that Rickert left too. I know that over at InterBasket.Net, several Slovenians including Matiz from Ljubljana have speculated that both players would be fired...I thought they were both fired already.

Matt


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks anyway...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

any update on Rick Rickert?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> any update on Rick Rickert?


He had a good game vs Montepashi Siena... in euroleague.14 p.. here is its page of euroleaguehttp://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BXM


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Rickert improved in last few games. probably I was expecting too much... but what do you usually expect from a drafted player in europe (not to get beaten by any powerforward in adriatic league?!?)
Rickert will be a solid euro player but I don't believe he'll ever make it to nba... if he grows 7-8 inches ....

Gardner was playing with no passion at all... under 6 feet players ussually compensate their lack of height with agresiveness...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> actually he hasnt showed one sign yet why he was picked at draft...


Oh, he's been showing why he got drafted for his whole life. It's as clear as day...day being light...light being white...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok im saying it now, rickert will eventually play in the nba. i dont like him much but lets face it, teams are looking for big men that can shoot. if rickert learns a couple post moves, then he will be fine. mchale will work with him and teach him a few things. just lock him up in a gym, with protien and water, and a hoop that DOESNT have a 3-point line, maybe that will work!!??(lol)


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

So any updates on Rick Rickert of late?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Euroleague 25 minutespg, 11.2ppg, 47.1%FG 20.0%F3, 70.0%FT, 4.5rpg .
I think he is actually working very hard to improove, which he did since the begining of the season. Last game he scored 19 points and grabbed 6 rebounds against Panathinaikos which was (to be honest) playing with undersized centers.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Anything new on Rick?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

My team Zalgiris Kaunas played vs Krka two times this season. Second game was week ago...

Of course its hard for Rickert to play vs Sabonis, but he didnt impress me at all. I dont see any NBA future for him. Well, maybe filling ILs, but is it a career... 

So, he is playing for crapy team and Sabas wasnt guarding him all the time, still Rickert didnt do much. He had the ball most of time in offense, but he didnt put in the basket. He was 5/15 from the field, taking not the best shots and missing easy ones.

If really if I didnt know that hes american, I wouldnt notice him on court. He just dissapears. Matiz obviously has seen him more, so maybe he will do some more update.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybee I was too hard on him- he could have an average NBA career if he gained sth. like 30 pounds imo.
Now he is a tweener- not strong enough for PF (even in europe)...
He had some very good games- but all against weaker PF's and C's... 
But he certanly did improve since the beginning of the season.


----------

